# TSC squeese chute



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the TSC cattle squeese chute? I'm looking something alittle more substantial than my current used head gate. My local guy says he can order it for me at $1999.00...


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

every two thousand dollar new chute I've ever seen would be a waste of my money. flimsy, light weight, poor design. you get what you pay for and if you want a chute that will last get the best quality you can afford. most of the better quality chutes are in the 5 grand neighborhood and the one I really really want is 50 grand--its all remote controlled and hydrolic and one person can do everything by himself. if the TSC chute looks like it will hold up to what you want it to do and you aren't going to be running hundreds of head through it then go for it, any chute is better than no chute. if you have a bull, make sure he can fit in it. make sure its stable and isn't easily tipped over, a cow can knock one over when it hits the catch and then you have a mess on your hands.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

You might put an ad on Craigslist, asking for a heavy squeeze chute to upgrade what you have. Doing a search on Craigslist might find one already advertised for sale.

That is a heck of a lot of money for a chute, and they don't stay nice very long anyway. I bet if you hunt around, you could find a good used one for less. Might even be a better quality chute.

Have you got any cattle owning friends with chutes? You might do some asking about what they like or dislike on their chutes when working cattle. Easy to use, convenient levers, under-powered springs for closing, poor welds with sharp edges, etc. Learn the stuff to avoid in purchasing, before making an expensive mistake. Will you be working horned or polled animals? That could make your choice different having to work around horns, or being able to use any style with polled animals. The local guy with Highland cattle has a locking headgate that opens like scissors, to come and close BEHIND the skull and wide horns. Real interesting setup, special for not damaging those horns.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Altho I can't say how heavily built it is, It looks like it has all the features you need. If you don't have hundreds of rangy wild stock to run thru it, it would probably do what you want. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/countylinereg%3B-standard-auto-catch-squeeze-chute-with-headgate


----------



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm retired with just a few cows, if I had 10,000,000 cows like rancher1913 says he has ,I could understand his point. The only help I have is a worn out old woman. I was just asking if anyone had something similar to what TSC has so I could get something that would help me. Just hate to buy something and ---- away a couple grand if it won't do the job.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't have any where near that many head, just a small cow calf operation, just ment that if you were only using it as a hobby farmer than it would work, but if you were planning to grow your heard to a sizable group you would be better off getting a chute that would take some abuse. I've seen chutes on thier sides with a cow in it because the cow weighed more than the chute. seen some buffalo chuts that seemed overkill until a bull hits it and then you hope the welds hold cause thats all thats between him and you.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the tsc one , seems to do fine. I have it chained to a couple of telephone poles just in case...
Found out that ,around here anyways, used chutes sell for almost the new amount !


----------



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

ufo_chris said:


> I have the tsc one , seems to do fine. I have it chained to a couple of telephone poles just in case...
> Found out that ,around here anyways, used chutes sell for almost the new amount !


Thanks Chris, that was the information I was looking for. I found a used one called a Tarter I think? Got it for $450.00 from craigslist.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Chutes and head gates aren't the place to save money. Cough up the cash to buy Powder River or equal quality.

Buying the cheap ones costs a lot more because you will end up throwing them away and buying the good one after all.

You want to buy heavy heavy poles and good strong solid welds. I suggest that you don't buy cattle equipment sight unseen.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, and pay the money for powder coated.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

my hubby is going to build one with a bought sturdy auto head catch bolted to 6x6 treated posts concreted in the ground. I hope it works; we only have 2 steers this year but want a way to doctor them if need be. TSC had one for $3800 and it was more than we need. He is going to use pipe panels for the sides and back gate.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

hubby and I are the ones to work the cows we have a great coral system but at the start we had a borrowed chute. we got a good one 4+k and it is amazing I can do it myself. I just cant shove the coral gates closed. 

ours has grease serts and if possible I would love for it to be out of the weather so it dosent bind up as easily. never skimp on cow handeling systems unless u want to go in for dr. bills.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

the county line chutes are close to junk i bought one last fall lightweight construction . You can buy a priefert rancher for about 500 more no contest get the blue one and dont look back


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Put your money in a good automatic head gate, then build a chute. Learn to weld and scrounge used steel to make your own chute. I have a Priefert head gate which opens at the front to let the cow out. Was give a homemade, heavy chute which I modified. It's important to have a floor in the chute so the cow is working against itself when struggling. If the ground is the floor, the cow may lift the whole assembly unless its very heavy.

Alternative. As mentioned above, attach your headgate to heavy posts set deep in the ground. Build the chute using 2 inch thick lumber and more heavy posts. Tie the posts together at the top with more 2x lumber. Some farmers want a gate in the side to let the cow out when finished handling. At one stock yard I go to they have a wooden chute and wooden gate to hold the cows for pregnancy testing. Has lasted for years, inside the barn.

KEH


----------

